# Apache throwing segmentation fault errors



## dpalme (May 18, 2015)

I have a Magento installation that is working for the most part, but when someone attempts to use the "paypal" check out, it apparently is throwing an apache segmentation fault. 

The error on the browser is: 


```
Unable to connect

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.gatewaytack.om.

  The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few moments.
  If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.
  If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
```

Nothing shows up in the actual apache error log for the website, but I am getting a segmentation fault error in the default apache logs:


```
[Sun May 17 19:31:59 2015] [notice] child pid 42938 exit signal Bus error (10)
[Sun May 17 19:35:25 2015] [notice] child pid 42954 exit signal Bus error (10)
[Sun May 17 19:35:27 2015] [notice] child pid 42951 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

I'm not sure where to start on this one, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

It seems that this is the only place its happening, or that I can find so far.


----------



## dpalme (May 18, 2015)

For whatever reason, after I recompiled Apache to include the core dump ability, this problem went away.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 18, 2015)

Does this look like it could have impacted you?  See Thread 51522.  There it appear that Apache and Mod_PHP may have linked to different versions of the OpenSSL library, one to port and one to base, and that had a negative impact on Apache.  Do you have the ports OpenSSL installed?


----------

